# Karpfenangeln am Bodensee



## nightcatcher79 (6. März 2008)

Kann man den Bodensee als gutes Karpfengewässer bezeichnen, wenn ja was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Überlege schon lange mal über ne Session am Bodensee nach. 
Wie ist die Bestandsdichte an großen Fischen, was für Köder, brauch ich ein Tarnnetz beim Nachtangeln wie am Neckar.....alles solche Fragen, die der Bodensee aufwirft. Wo sind denn die guten Stellen, ich hab gehört die Pfahlbauten in Unteruhldingen sind nicht schlecht?#c


----------



## bodenseeaal (6. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Es ist noch zu kalt und das Wasser ist derzeit viel zu niedrig.
Karpfen kann man seit dem heißen Sommer 2003 vom Ufer aus recht gut fangen bei uns. Futter korb und Mais ist die gängige Variante. Ich seh nur ganz selten Leute mit anderen Ködern angeln auf Karpfen. Man kann auch beim Aalansitz mit Mistwurm Karpfen abbekommen. Es muss aber wärmer sein. Ich war den Winter 20 mal konsequent Schneider bei uns am See. Das Wasser sollte die 10° erreicht haben. Karpfen beissen in aller Regel dann kurz nach Sonnenuntergang. Beste Zeit ist der Spätsommer. Es gibt viele kleine Karpfen mit ca. 0,5 Kg  und viele Karpfen mit ca 5-7 Pfund. Richtig grosse Karpfen hab ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## KaiAllround (6. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Mhm...
Glaube für die Richtig Großen brauchst du die richtigen stellen und das richtige Futter, ich bin der meinung dort musst du sie anfüttern....


Mfg.: Augi:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Der Vater von nem Freunde von mir  ist am Boddensee Berufsfischer..habe mich gerade mal für dich erkundicht. :Folgendes:
Die Bestandsdichte ist jetzt ncihts die beste,Aber im See sind vorallem Große Karpfen.
Den Größten den er im Netz hatte war ein Spiegler von 48pfund!! Er meinte aber auch das er  des öfteren  schon Karpfen um die 30-40pfund im Netz hatte.
Was schließen wir darausie Bestandsdichte ist jetzt nicht die beste aber dafür sind besonders große Karpfen anzutreffen(am Haken versteht sich  ).
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen /#


----------



## nightcatcher79 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, ist halt ne riesen pfütze der bodensee, aber groß ist ja meistens gut zumindest meiner erfahrung nach, jedoch der bodensee war mir immer ne nummer zu groß. allein die location an so einem gewässer stellt sich als richtig schwer dar. aber ist das nicht der größte reiz an der sache? danke schon mal für die infos!:m


----------



## bodenseeaal (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Diese 40-50 Pfünder !!! müssten dann aber weiter draussen sein m.E. Ich hab noch keinen so grosse Fische vom Ufer aus  anlanden sehen. Du must bedenken der Bodensee ist wirklich gross. Diese Riesenkarpfen must du erst einmal finden.
Die kleineren um die 6 Pfund schmecken dafür gut. Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Karpfen. Es sagen aber alle dass die Bodenseekarpfen lang nicht so muffig schmecken.
Aber wir brauchen definitiv noch etwas Geduld. Es hat grad geschneit bei uns.


----------



## nightcatcher79 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

ich denke auch dass es sehr schwer wird wirklich große karpfen am bodensee zu finden, denn die wasserfläche ist einfach riesig, aber durch nahrunsaufkommen und gewässergröße müssten eigentlich gigantische fische vorhanden sein


----------



## KaiAllround (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Mhm und wenn du dich mit den ansäßigen Fischer gut stellst... Vieleicht verrät er dir ja was:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Mhm und wenn du dich mit den ansäßigen Fischer gut stellst... Vieleicht verrät er dir ja was:vik:



So isses!#6


----------



## frogile (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Bodensee*

Also mein Bruder hat vorletzte Woche 5 Pfünder in Lindau im kleinen Hafen gefangen (am Casino) .
Das Wasser war nicht mal n halben Meter tief.
Köder war PopUp-Mais.
War vielleicht aber auch nur n Zufallskarpfen, weil wir dieses Jahr sonst noch nix gefangen haben .


----------

